# How to sell appliances in PT?



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

We are relocating to the UK and have been trying to sell our furnishings and appliances online using custojusto for a month now with few replies. Our appliances are virtually new and have the prices at rock bottom almost give away prices but no takers.

Can you suggest any other means of selling the stuff? We live in Viana do Castelo in the far north and I have not seen a second hand shop here nor does facebook have one.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

have you tried olx.pt?


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I recall JohnBoy mentioning a while ago that the bombeiros will take things and sell them, keeping the proceeds to fund their work. Perhaps if you can't sell your stuff they'll take it? Better than chucking it, in any event.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

smudges said:


> I recall JohnBoy mentioning a while ago that the bombeiros will take things and sell them, keeping the proceeds to fund their work. Perhaps if you can't sell your stuff they'll take it? Better than chucking it, in any event.


I have tried them. Took a brand new baby camping cot and wheelchair to them but they declined. They did however give me directions to the orphanage and old age home that took the items.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Ukkram said:


> I have tried them. Took a brand new baby camping cot and wheelchair to them but they declined. They did however give me directions to the orphanage and old age home that took the items.


That's strange about the Bombeiros. They even took an old washing machine from me that wasn't working 100% but they said would do fine for cleaning their uniforms.

There is a charitable organisation here that looks after the homeless. They will collect your items and either redistribute them, or sell them and use the proceeds for the homeless. Now I'm racking my brains to think what they are called. I'll post back here when I remember unless anyone else has any ideas.

I have sent you a PM.


----------

